# Kidding season 2014



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Lordy, Lordy ! I am 2 for 2 now 2 bucks, 2 does......I ran to town today because yesterday was so windy and the weather is gonna go down hill tomorrow......was gone 2 hrs and I had ck'd the barn before I left and all was well. I get home and go down to the barn because an orphan is due her 2:00 feed. I walk in and hear a baby and look in the stall and had a dead twin still in the sac! I jumped in and cleared the sac from her mouth, but the sac was cold and I was too late.....makes me so upset that I lost another one.......so far 3 damns have kidded with twins and I have lost a kid from 2, they were first time fresheners too! . Little bummed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for the losses. It can happen unfortunately. 

Any pics of the wee ones?


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

T






.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

The gray doe wasn't suppose to kid till Friday! she caught me off guard!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry for your losses. 

The kids are adorable!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bayouslug said:


> ....makes me so upset that I lost another one.......so far 3 damns have kidded with twins and I have lost a kid from 2, they were first time fresheners too! . Little bummed!


Congratulations on your babies! :leap: They are awful cute! Don't take it too hard, first timers can be a little tricky and it is nearly impossible to be there every time unless you drop out of life, camp out in the barn and live with them.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Ms gray was my doe last yr that refused her kids because I think my LGD got in the middle of her business! After I looked at my calendar and saw she was suppose to kid this Friday I went to the big pasture to ck on her....tried to get her I to the smaller pasture where my barn is....I was giving my donkey! Chester some loving and she (ms gray) laid down in front do me and was doing some long side stretches and bearing down! I was like oh crap! I managed to get her in to my little makeshift pen in the big pasture where nobody could intervene ! All went very well and they bonded nicely! Whew! She is a good and protective mother, anybody gets to close to the stall and her head is down, warning them!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh goodness the littlest goat of my entire herd had triplets this morning, first born is the weakest! It has snowed here and we are not use to this kind of weather. I have a heat lamp on the 2 stronger ones....they are standing, I took the weak one after the dam did considerable cleaning to the house and have warmed him up, trying to get a little colostrum in him!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I let him rest but stimulate him every so often an try to get a spec of colostrum in him! Think he is just exhausted from delivery?i have him wrapped in a towel cuddled next to my chest! My hubby is a big advocate for nature to take its course, but I want to try and help him live! He is soooo skinny and little compared to the other 2


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Are heat lamps a no, no for kids?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use heat lamps when needed. I need my kids to live so I do what I have to do.

Make sure the weak guy's temp is near 101 before giving any colostrum. I would also give him a B Complex shot and a BoSe shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Karen and do the same thing.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

My runt is so tiny compared to his siblings !


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You're going to have to keep a very close eye on that little guy! There is no way he can compete with his bigger siblings for milk and, unless his mother is an outstanding mother and gets him up to suck by himself often, he will likely starve to death. See how he is hollowed out in front of his hipbones? That is a sign of not getting enough to eat. Personally - I would pull him and raise him as a bottle baby, but that is up to you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to agree that I would bottle feed him. If you can possibly keep him with his siblings that would be great but if not pull him.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

I plan to bottle feed him, I am like y'all unless I supervise his feedings from mom


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thinking I might milk her some in the mornings and give him her milk, I'm sure it for now it won't take much


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

My orphan has been on the bottle plus nurses on mom, when I hold her. Probably will do the same for this one.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Good deal! :thumbup:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Kept the little one in the house last night due to the cold......brought him back out to the barn this morning, Mom took him right back in! So glad! My house dogs lick him. I did have a towel in his crate that I had wiped all over his mother! He suckled a couple of times, not hard, but dang he is so tiny.....I bet that is all he can handle, he fits in the palm of my hand!


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

UPDATE! My tiny little buck is doing well, so far......knock, knock on wood! It's so funny to watch him run, jump, and play.....he feeds well. The 3 don't fight, he seems to go to mom when she is by herself eating and feeds! For a newborn limp in my hands, he is a fighter ....finally got 1 turned around without loosing the battle!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful news! Hope he continues to do well for you!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great news! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

OMG! I let all my kids out today for a little romping around, since it's due to rain a lot this week. I was kind of nuts watching 9 little ones running around, I can't even imagine watching 60+ that somebody else has had this season!! So much fun though... I would like to see video from the farm that has 60+ kids!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet that was a joy to watch!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have 60 kids, but I sure enjoy watching mine run around like crazed idiots! The little snots have discovered they can get through the cattle panels AND where the bale I feed their pen off is so they are having fun nibbling and trying to get on top of it. :lol: :lol:


----------

